# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Hotel De Moc

## schiene

*Hotel De Moc*

*Region:*Zentral
*Stadt:*Bangkok
*Lage:*nähe Kaosan Road
*Adresse:*Hotel De' Moc 78 Prajatipatai Rd. Pra-Nakorn, Bangkok 10200, Thailand. 
Tel:+66(0)2 282 2831-3, 02 6292100-5 Fax:+66(0)2 280 1299 

*Preis:*1400 Bath inkl.Frühstück
*Internetadresse:*http://www.hoteldemoc.com/
*Qualität:*saubere ordentliche Zimmer,Badewanne,Balkon,TV mit deutscher Welle,Pool,Restaurant,Internetlobby,sehr freundl.engl.sprechendes Personal.,
*Frühstück:*gibt es in Buffetform vom 06Uhr-10 Uhr,nichts besonderes aber ok.
*Besonderheiten:*bis 19 Uhr kostenloser Hauseigener TukTuk Service bis zur Kaosan Road,kostenloser Fahrradverleih,Massagesalon,Internetlobby,Kartenza  hlung ist möglich.
Der Pool ist nicht sonderlich schön,aber zum erfrischen und schwimmen ok.am Eingang befindet sich noch eine kleine Bar welche zum Hotel gehört, wo man gemütlich sitzen kann+Billardtisch
Entfernung zum neuen Airport:wir benötigten mit dem Taxi 08Uhr morgens 55 min.
*Gesammturteil:*angenehmes Hotel mit gutem Service in günstiger Lage,für 1-2 Tge jederzeit ok wenn man 1400 Bath zahlen möchte.
*Kritik:*für mich persönlich waren die Betten zu weich.

----------


## schiene

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zum Hotel.
Hotelbar mit Billardtisch

der Eingangsbereich des Hotels

Und dieses schöne alte Auto gibts da auch zu bewundern

----------

